# child hunger



## miho (Jun 10, 2012)

Was reading my local paper and in my county 26%of population are children under 12 and 16% of thosr don't know where the next meal is coming from. most get a meal from summer lunch program or soup kitchen.now they're gonna cut the snap program and are expecting the numbers to go up to 20% in my city everybody got a big pay. raise, new computers and even money for food when they have meetings.why not use that money to fund programs . the paper said they made a 500 dollars order on sandwiches and smoothies for one meeting.what kinda sandwiches were those?it just jother me to know kids go to bed hungry.is it economy or parent irresponsability?what are your thoughts.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Yes Miho, I see it a lot. Living on the edge of the reservation, and spending the other half my time in "the southvalley warzone" of Alb. NM. A lot of the kids ONLY eat at school..My stepson just finished Kindergarten, and we were very involved with the teacher, she told us some of the kids tell her they don't have dinner at home..Just school breakfast and lunch..What the heck do these kids do during summer? There are some ANGELS out there, and some help programs, but Im sure they are maxed out. Our Gov't probably spends more on breakfast per "employee" than these kids eat in a day or two. I don't know any easy answers, We have come so far, to still be so far behind............


----------



## miho (Jun 10, 2012)

I volunteer at a soup kitchen and yes 90% of the people there are families who have to choose food or rent. i got the dollar store to sell me their about to expire. things like crackers and packets of soup you know snacks and stuff for 25 cents a piece so now we give the families a snack bag to take home and for sat and sunday it may not be much but on friday we give them a small bag with things like rammen and rice or veggies to have for the weekend.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Thats a great idea, I should check with my dollartree, Most of the stores here in my area lately have been selling the out of date products in a "bin", and its usually half-off. I haven't volunteered lately, the last eight or nine years, I've worked about 80 hours a week, and just now have become a regular 40 hour plus a little extra time, Salary, so its just extra..No compliants about havinga job..
I try to be a goodguy, and try to help whenever I see need, but sometimes, its easier to just look away....
Thanks for volunteering, and keep it up, I'm absolutely sure it makes someone's life that much better..


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

I truly feel for these kids and it is a great shame that kids (or anyone for that matter) doesn't know where their next meal comes from. All the while, we are sending BILLIONS of $$$$ to foreign countries to feed their hungry!!! I have never understood that. Feed OUR OWN people before we help others!! On the other side of that coin. I'll bet the majority of the starving kids here in the US have parents that can afford cigarettes and drugs but can't afford food for the kids!!

You see it all the time. The poorest of poor in the HOOD or the white trash!! They always seem to have enough money to buy a pack of cigarettes or some drugs..But they aren't smart enough to start a small garden. Even in the city you can have a garden. There is ALWAYS a way!! NOBODY in the US should starve!!!!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

In a population where 416 kids out of 10,000 folks being hungry is completely unacceptable when the USA spends billions of dollars in "foreign aid" every year.
Don't get me wrong, I don't want the government to start new hand-outs but I have to say somebody's priorities are all screwed up.

My wife and I ran a non-profit for 7 years that collected food and money for the local food banks and it really helped. I had to quit so I could heal and it was almost impossible to find anyone to take it on - we came within one week of closing it up completely. Since we moved out of the area I don't know how things are going but I hope it is at least as successful as it was under our leadership. It was all volunteer - no salaries and we didn't even take money for the things that would have been considered "normal" for expenses. We actually made enough to donate to other charities in the area.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Does anyone think to ask what happened to their food stamp allotment?


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

PalmettoTree said:


> Does anyone think to ask what happened to their food stamp allotment?


They traded them for $.25 on the dollar to buy their cigarettes and crack!!


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

PrepConsultant said:


> They traded them for $.25 on the dollar to buy their cigarettes and crack!!


Exactly and when a child of patients receiving food stamps is going hungry the parents should be arrested for child endangerment.

You cannot expect the taxpayers to pay twice to feed one child.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

PalmettoTree said:


> Exactly and when a child of patients receiving food stamps is going hungry the parents should be arrested for child endangerment.
> 
> You cannot expect the taxpayers to pay twice to feed one child.


You are preachin to the choir here! Some people just should not be able to procreate.. I don't think people that use drugs,alcohol or use tobacco should be able to collect benefits either!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

PrepConsultant said:


> You are preachin to the choir here! Some people just should not be able to procreate.. I don't think people that use drugs,alcohol or use tobacco should be able to collect benefits either!


Oh please. I will go along with illegal drug use but using alcohol and/or tobacco is not illegal or a corruption. Abusing them is another topic but just because someone has an occassional beer or glass of wine? There is enough anti-smoking BS already. Just because someone smokes a half pack of cigarettes a day is no reason to refuse them benefits for which they would otherwise be elligable.

If someone neglects their kids for some vice there are already laws in place to save the kids.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

PrepConsultant said:


> You are preachin to the choir here! Some people just should not be able to procreate.. I don't think people that use drugs,alcohol or use tobacco should be able to collect benefits either!


Agree!


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

If any parent lets their kids go hungry they must be lousy parents


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

PaulS said:


> Oh please. I will go along with illegal drug use but using alcohol and/or tobacco is not illegal or a corruption. Abusing them is another topic but just because someone has an occassional beer or glass of wine? There is enough anti-smoking BS already. Just because someone smokes a half pack of cigarettes a day is no reason to refuse them benefits for which they would otherwise be elligable.
> 
> If someone neglects their kids for some vice there are already laws in place to save the kids.


I'm goin to have to disagree with you on this one.. Listen, I chew tobacco on occasion. So I am not anti anything. I also do my fair share of drinking. Hell, I am drinkin right now! What I am sayin is I don't want to pay for someone elses bad habits!! If someone CHOOSES to smoke,drink,chew or do drugs. I don't think they should be able to collect welfare. Just my opinion....


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Maybe I am the jerk here but, let us look at this in perspective. 

How much has government spent harassing guys like us (Tea Party folks) just for handing out pocket sized reprints of Constitution? Verses, how much have they spent prosecuting people that go to welfare office and claim they cannot feed their kids because they are crack-heads. I am not suggesting that we starve the kids or hold them responsible in any way for their parents behavior. But how about a few of those dollars that are presently being spent tracking and harassing Obama's political enemies being spent taking kids away from crack whores and finding loving homes for them where they will get nourishment and some direction in life?


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

PaulS said:


> Oh please. I will go along with illegal drug use but using alcohol and/or tobacco is not illegal or a corruption. Abusing them is another topic but just because someone has an occassional beer or glass of wine? There is enough anti-smoking BS already. Just because someone smokes a half pack of cigarettes a day is no reason to refuse them benefits for which they would otherwise be elligable.
> 
> If someone neglects their kids for some vice there are already laws in place to save the kids.


The fact that they can afford tobacco and alcohol is proof they are getting too much aid.

Legal or illegal an addict is a profoundly defective person that cannot get through life without a chemical crutch.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Inor said:


> Maybe I am the jerk here but, let us look at this in perspective.
> 
> How much has government spent harassing guys like us (Tea Party folks) just for handing out pocket sized reprints of Constitution? Verses, how much have they spent prosecuting people that go to welfare office and claim they cannot feed their kids because they are crack-heads. I am not suggesting that we starve the kids or hold them responsible in any way for their parents behavior. But how about a few of those dollars that are presently being spent tracking and harassing Obama's political enemies being spent taking kids away from crack whores and finding loving homes for them where they will get nourishment and some direction in life?


I read somewhere the amount of tax dollars that are collected fraudulently. It was wayyy into the billions of $$$.. They say they can't afford people to keep track of everything. I might not be the smartest guy in the world. But I'll bet dollars to pesos that it would be cheaper to hire people to crack down on fraud than to lose billions$$$ to it!!!!!


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

Look around you. Do you see any skinny kids?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The so-called Farm Subsidy is being debated in Congress right now. 80% of the program is not for farmers, but for FOOD STAMPS. 80%!!!!!!
We spend billions of dollars each year on food stamps already. Stop the abuse of the program. When food stamp (SNAP) cards can be used in ATMs to get cash to buy hookers, booze and drugs, there is a real problem here, folks!
Close the loopholes. Stop the fraud.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> The so-called Farm Subsidy is being debated in Congress right now. 80% of the program is not for farmers, but for FOOD STAMPS. 80%!!!!!!
> We spend billions of dollars each year on food stamps already. Stop the abuse of the program. When food stamp (SNAP) cards can be used in ATMs to get cash to buy hookers, booze and drugs, there is a real problem here, folks!
> Close the loopholes. Stop the fraud.


what he said!


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> The so-called Farm Subsidy is being debated in Congress right now. 80% of the program is not for farmers, but for FOOD STAMPS. 80%!!!!!!
> We spend billions of dollars each year on food stamps already. Stop the abuse of the program. When food stamp (SNAP) cards can be used in ATMs to get cash to buy hookers, booze and drugs, there is a real problem here, folks!
> Close the loopholes. Stop the fraud.


(jumps in flame suit) oh I hope they kill all the arm subsidies. all of them. I grew up in a farming community and the waste of most of these programs are incredible. Plus it just might help the land market come back to reality enough that I could buy a parcel. Right now there are tons of people who will just hold onto land to collect a check to not plant or keep it dormant; that protects the wildlife and watershed and other baloney.

The way I really would like to see it come down: cut ALL subsidies and handouts. Reduce the tax burden accordingly (which is where this theory falls apart because we already borrow a dollar for every dollar in taxes brought in...) and then let charity/churches/etc freely give to help people out. I think that solution would work exponentially better.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Hand a man a fish and tomorrow he will be hungry.
Teach a man to fish and he will never again be hungry.

We hand out food supplements to more than 25% of Americas homes, and do nothing to teach them to sustain.

It was a month, 39 days exact, after I closed my store and was grocery shopping for the 3rd time in 30 days when I realized I was living off savings and there was not enou savings there to sustain me at my age and my wife. I could not justify $11 but two nice steaks and bought more bulk foods. It had been 30 days plus since I ate out, since I BBQed, since I enjoyed a steak. So the next day I gathered up my lever 357, a revolver in the same cal and drove to my bug out property. I set up a camp, tilled some soil, planted some seeds, and went out and shot an antelope. I carefully spent the following day butchering and wrapping up everything from the blessed animal I could to eat. Third day I drove home and had a decent supply of meet for 2 to 3 months with proper rationing. We now grow most of our veggies at both home and the BOL. I've never imagined taking food stamps even when I qualified.



miho said:


> Was reading my local paper and in my county 26%of population are children under 12 and 16% of thosr don't know where the next meal is coming from. most get a meal from summer lunch program or soup kitchen.now they're gonna cut the snap program and are expecting the numbers to go up to 20% in my city everybody got a big pay. raise, new computers and even money for food when they have meetings.why not use that money to fund programs . the paper said they made a 500 dollars order on sandwiches and smoothies for one meeting.what kinda sandwiches were those?it just jother me to know kids go to bed hungry.is it economy or parent irresponsability?what are your thoughts.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The Farm bill totals $100 billion. Food stamps are $80 billion of that, or 80%. The Republicans want to cut food stamps by 4%, down to $76 billion, and Obama is threatening to veto over this.
This crap has got to STOP.
The Democrats won't, the Republicans won't. Instead they prattle on about "social issues".
It's time for drastic change my friends.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Yes it is!!!


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Over 50 million people represented on food stamps last I heard. That would be $70 billion. I understand it to be $28 a week per person? 
All I'd like to see them do is reduce it to $20 a week and then for $416 (difference) they could send them buckets of rice, lentils and 
plenty of seed with instructions on how to garden.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

When My wife and I applied for foodstamps we got $15 a month - I was completely disabled with no income - living off of my credit.
We opted out and I used my preps, 401-Ks and what savings we had to survive. I got SS disability without question but it took a while to go through the process. I had disability insurance on my mortgage and that helped a lot. It took about a year with no income to get everything going and we paid off the credit but we consumed the savings and 401-Ks. I now have $3000 in the savings, a bit more than $5000 in the checking account and we are doing OK.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

The US spends more on it's military than the next 26 countries combined, yet allows its people to starve.

Meanwhile, we continue our program of genocide against Native Americans. Some stats from Pine Ridge as an example...

97% of households under the poverty level. Median income about $3000 per year. The infant mortality rate is the highest on this continent and is about 300% higher than the U.S. national average. At least 60% of the homes are severely substandard, without water, electricity, adequate insulation, and sewage systems. The shortest life expectancy for any community in the Western Hemisphere outside Haiti, (according to The Wall Street Journal)

It's pathetic. Let's cut military spending by at least 50% and take care of our own.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Childhood obesity is a much greater problem then child hunger in the USA. Just walk around Walmart then look at kids school pictures from the 1950 and back. If a child is going hungry it is the parents fault and no amount of money we through at the situation will fix it. There are tons of programs around but the parents still need to get off their ass and sign up for them.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

Prepadoodle said:


> The US spends more on it's military than the next 26 countries combined, yet allows its people to starve.
> 
> Meanwhile, we continue our program of genocide against Native Americans. Some stats from Pine Ridge as an example...
> 
> ...


I agree that we need to cut our military budget but Native Americans are the reason Native Americans are having a hard time. What is the rate of obesity and diabetes? What is the rate of drug use and alcoholism?


----------

